# Frank Zane, Anyone prefer this look ?



## SPIKE1257 (May 1, 2005)

FRANK ZANE
A 1970???s rendition of the Steve Reeves look, Frank Zane was proportioned and defined at under 200 pounds, and had a career that exemplified persistence. His was no meteoric rise to the top. After 10 years of working out, he won the 1968 IFBB Mr. America and IFBB Mr. Universe titles, handing a loss in the Mr. Universe contest to no less a body than Arnold Schwarzenegger. In 1969, Frank captured the IFBB Mr. World title. Zane competed in five IFBB Mr. Olympia???s before winning the sport???s top title in 1977, and then dominated the competition for the next two years.

When the sport experienced a massive expansion in the late ???70s, he was the perfect spokesman for bodybuilding, his cultured persona and articulate nature a contradiction of the ???musclehead??? stereotype. He was seriously injured before the 1980 IFBB Mr. Olympia, but showed courage to persevere and gain third place. 

His career finale was represented by fourth place at the 1983 IFBB Mr. Olympia, after which he opened Zane Haven in Palm Springs, California, where he still lives with his wife Christine. True to his Renaissance-man image, Frank continues to publish books, his latest - Frank Zane Mind, Body, Spirit, and has released a CD of self-composed blues music, on which he plays a mean harmonica.

ABOUT FRANK

Nickname: The Chemist

Born: June 28, 1942

Birthplace: Kingston, Pennsylavania, USA

Residence: California, USA 

Height: 5' 9"

Weight: 185 lbs


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2005)

ya thats a very good look except his legs are not that big, but if i wanted to look big that'd be perfect. I wouldnt want to be too big.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2005)

I agree.  I althought thought his legs sucked.  maybe he was using his leg blaster when he should have been doing squats.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2005)

He looks great.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I agree.  I althought thought his legs sucked.  maybe he was using his leg blaster when he should have been doing squats.


I believe he suffered from a bad back most of his career.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I believe he suffered from a bad back most of his career.




really?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 1, 2005)

Some may think his legs seem small, but they were in proportion with the rest of his body, and he did beat Arnold in the Mr. Universe. How many others can say they ever beat The Austrian Oak ?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 1, 2005)

He seemed to do pretty well with those legs..                                               TITLES WON
1965 IFBB Mr. Universe (Medium)
1966 IFBB North American Championships
1967 IFBB Mr. America (Medium)
1968 IFBB Mr. America
1968 IFBB Mr. Universe
1968 IFBB Mr. International
1969 IFBB Mr. World
1970 NABBA Mr. Universe
1971 NABBA Pro Mr. Universe (Short)
1972 NABBA Pro Mr. Universe
1977 IFBB Mr. Olympia
1978 IFBB Mr. Olympia
1979 IFBB Mr. Olympia


----------



## LW83 (May 1, 2005)

I always enjoyed reading about his mind/matter training philosophies


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I always enjoyed reading about his mind/matter training philosophies


 He was big into meditation. I think his book was "The Mind in Bodybuilding"


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

Zane is my ideal body.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2005)

He looks bigger in those pictures than he did for the Olympia reign.  I don't prefer it, but I sure as hell wouldnt mind looking like that..


----------



## jram (May 2, 2005)

For a great symetrical look he was one of my favorites and one of the best, "the best JERRY the best."

Peace


----------



## clemson357 (May 2, 2005)

He looks too big in those, especially the middle one.

I like these better:


----------



## Tha Don (May 2, 2005)

i think zane looked great, i prefer his physique over the GH monsters of today, i wonder how much juice he used? anyone know how big his arms were?


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2005)

Finally, you can see the seperation between the lower and upper chest.


----------



## musclepump (May 2, 2005)

I don't think he was too big at any point. I think physiques like that should still win today's shows.


----------



## derekisdman (May 3, 2005)

Part of bodybuilding is knowing how to show off what you have well, and Zane was a great poser.


----------



## ZECH (May 3, 2005)

I think overall, bb's back then were better posers.
When you watch pumping iron, look at the classes Arnold and Franco took............Ballet! To learn to move fluidly!


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

Arnold and Franco were the shit


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2005)

*I've always dug Franco*






.


----------



## Mudge (May 3, 2005)

Those legs are terrible. I know they were smaller back then but damn.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Those legs are terrible. I know they were smaller back then but damn.


Makes you wish there was a time machine.


----------

